# problems leaving the house



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone overcome this?

I've been off work about 5 weeks now and having trouble leaving the house. I am fine if my partner is there to push me into it. 2 months ago I was working fulltime and going to the gym and going to places with my partner, sometimes with friends as well. I think I have depression and general anxiety as well as SA.

I don't feel physically anxious, but just feel an overwhelming block to doing it. I get anxiety symptoms like butterflies/sick a lot but not particularly when thinking about leaving the house. I've never had a panic attack so don't think I am agoraphobic. 

I'm starting to wonder what the point of going out for an hour is if I just go back to sitting at home doing nothing again. I'm worried I'm doing less and less as starting to be less bothered about clothes/hair/housework/exercise/diet. I go for CBT assessment next Monday and to the jobcentre on Tuesday but been hanging on for weeks waiting. I've started looking for a self help group.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I hate leaving the house. It's weird, but it seems my fear of actually leaving the house has happened over this last year, seeing as last year, I could leave the house no problem. I fear seeing people I know, though I'm not sure why. I can't even take a walk without fear overcoming me.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't really feel a need to leave the house unless it's for something I need to do (errands, shopping, food). I used to enjoy going to the nightspots often a long time ago but I find myself really unmotivated to go, and it simply bores me now.


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is one of my big challenge for the moment, leaving the house, especially in the vicinity of our village. 

As i can remember, this anxiety attacks started since teenager. But its not always my problem, it just recently resurfaced last year.

Maybe I can overcome this one if i can find job again. Meaning, i regain my status, thus, my self-esteem.


----------



## eldric08 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crystalline said:


> I don't really feel a need to leave the house unless it's for something I need to do (errands, shopping, food). I used to enjoy going to the nightspots often a long time ago but I find myself really unmotivated to go, and it simply bores me now.[/QUOT
> 
> Is this You, in the picture? youre so pretty.


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

There was a period for many years I never left the house. During this time talking with anyone, known or unknown, was an impossibility. Trips out were for the bare necessities and always carefully calculated to minimize contact with people. Then, one day I woke up and wanted to go out and meet people and do things. *shrugs*

Have you noticed any change in your life outside of your home environment? Any inciting incidents where something may have triggered a phobia? or is it wholly a lack of interest in going out?

When your at home do you find yourself comfortably occupied with something/things you enjoy? Or do you feel a sense of apathy?


----------

